# Rotor retaining screw won't come out. So far I have tried.....



## gbongivw (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok I got the one out on the drivers side. It looks like their was some locktite or something on it.
HOWEVER,
On the passenger side I cannot get the rotor retaining screw out.
I have put catalyst (the orange spray pb I think) on and soaked for 24+ hours.
I have banged the rotor with a 8 lb dead blow hammer (which worked for the drivers side)
tried to bang the screw driver while turning,nothing.
Any suggestions on getting the rotor retaining screw out?
Does anyone know the philips screwdriver size for that screw?
Thanks in advanced for any help.
Gbongi


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Rotor retaining screw won't come out. So far I have tried..... (gbongivw)*

Give an Impact Driver a shot. It should take out the screw without much trouble.


----------



## gbongivw (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: Rotor retaining screw won't come out. So far I have tried..... (MKII16v)*

Is this something that connects to a drill? or is this something I strike with a hammer and hold in my hand?
Thanks for the input.
G


----------



## gbongivw (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: Rotor retaining screw won't come out. So far I have tried..... (gbongivw)*

is this it?
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_1...river


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Rotor retaining screw won't come out. So far I have tried..... (gbongivw)*

Yup....manual impact wrench...







You bang on the end with a BFH and it turns the impacts into torque shots to the screw...I always put a dab of antisieze on the screw threads to prevent future "fun" times gettin 'em out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Rotor retaining screw won't come out. So far I have tried..... (spitpilot)*

I got one at autozone that was much cheaper...... I mean you only will use it once in a long time... hopefully








I hate set screws that are phil head..... POS!!!


----------



## gbongivw (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: Rotor retaining screw won't come out. So far I have tried..... (GTijoejoe)*

Got mine at advanced last night.
MAAAn I could have used that thing a lot of times througout my life.
Its all about having the right tools.
Now another great one in the box.
Thanks again. 
Front brakes and rotors seem fine (used Jurids by honeywell).
Time for the rears.
I noticed however that when I pressed the piston all the way back the brake fluid did not come out of the cylinder.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Rotor retaining screw won't come out. So far I have tried..... (gbongivw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gbongivw* »_
I noticed however that when I pressed the piston all the way back the brake fluid did not come out of the cylinder.

You should take a turkey baster (maybe not the new one from the kitchen...don't wanna piss off the cook) and suck old fluid outa the MC tank so it won't "come out of the cylinder"....if that stuff gets on your firewall..kiss the paint goodbye!


----------



## gbongivw (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: Rotor retaining screw won't come out. So far I have tried..... (spitpilot)*

I'm not worried about the brake fluid.
You have to see my Jetta


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Rotor retaining screw won't come out. So far I have tried..... (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_I got one at autozone that was much cheaper...... I mean you only will use it once in a long time... hopefully









Having this tool in your toolbox pretty much means you will never have to use it. My experience is that I always need a tool that I don't have.


----------



## FATANG!! (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Rotor retaining screw won't come out. So far I have tried..... (collins_tc)*

Get a reverse drill bit, and easy-out, and some PB Blaster. 
Easy out: http://www.brokentap.com/easy-outs.html
Reverse Bit: http://www.sportsmansguide.com...99731
PB Blaster: http://www.pbblaster.com/

_Quote »_ My experience is that I always need a tool that I don't have.
















Plus, if you are like me, and you do have it, you can't find it.

_Modified by FATANG!! at 11:48 PM 8-14-2009_


_Modified by FATANG!! at 11:49 PM 8-14-2009_


----------

